
Is another front end framework really necessary? - firmhub
https://github.com/motorcode/relm/issues/1
======
firmhub
Disclosure: the link takes you to relm, a new frontend framework; written by
me, a new open source contributor. Consider this a show HN but I want to
introduce it from another perspective.

I've been working on this for a little while and lately the discussion in the
community seems to be related to javascript fatigue. So amidst all of that, I
just put some thoughts down for what value I see in relm.

